# Oil Change Interval



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

That's why your car has an oil life monitor - it tells you when you should change it. With that much highway driving it may not recommend a change until 10,000 miles. 3K or 5K is too soon.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Mying is telling me it'll be ready for it's first one at 16,500 kms. I probably would go by that, but i believe my tires are due for rotations every 10,000 so ill probably just get them both done at the same time.

Dealership told me to go by the Oil Monitor when i asked if i needed it at 5,000.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I travel about the same as you and have changed my oil 3 times now......all between 7000 and 8500 miles (20%-30%) on the DIC with QS Ultimate. No problems and no oil loss.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is a bit more than a straight answer question. 

The factory oil is an ACDelco Dexos 1 synthetic blend. It is only really good for 6,000 miles. Oil testing has been done that shows it's pretty much shot by that point and should probably be changed at even 5,000 miles. 

The recommended oils for this car are Dexos 1 approved fully synthetic oils. Oil testing analysis has shown that Mobil 1 consistently does well and even exceeds the 10,000 mile OCI that the OLM may suggest. Some synthetics however will only allow a 7,500 or 8,000 mile OCI. The OCI assumes that you have a high quality fully synthetic oil in your car, which the factory oil (and that which the dealers will change your oil with) is not.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My oil change cycle is 1,500, 6,000, 10,000, and then every 5,000 miles. I balance, rotate, and inspect my tires every 5,000 miles. Actually I pay Discount Tire to rotate and balance the tires but I personally check the tread wear on each tire while it's off the car. I also do a quick visual on the suspension to check for any obvious problems. Discount Tire has a deal that you can pay for the lifetime rotation/balancing even for tires not bought there. Rotating the tires and changing the oil at the same time makes it easy to remember to do.

Has anyone checked the ACDelco Dexos1 oil's life expectancy after the first oil change? The engineers at GM should know what oil will be used at the factory and by their dealerships, so why calibrate the oil life monitor to run well past the life expectency of the factory/dealership oil?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> My oil change cycle is 1,500, 6,000, 10,000, and then every 5,000 miles. I balance, rotate, and inspect my tires every 5,000 miles. Actually I pay Discount Tire to rotate and balance the tires but I personally check the tread wear on each tire while it's off the car. I also do a quick visual on the suspension to check for any obvious problems. Discount Tire has a deal that you can pay for the lifetime rotation/balancing even for tires not bought there. Rotating the tires and changing the oil at the same time makes it easy to remember to do.
> 
> Has anyone checked the ACDelco Dexos1 oil's life expectancy after the first oil change? The engineers at GM should know what oil will be used at the factory and by their dealerships, so why calibrate the oil life monitor to run well past the life expectency of the factory/dealership oil?


No idea why GM calibrated the OLM that way, but several GM service techs have noted that the oil shouldn't be used past a 6,000 mile interval. I'll be sticking to either Mobil 1, Pennzoil, or Valvoline full synthetic oil and going by the oil life monitor for my car.

I do recall seeing someone's post with an oil analysis of said oil on this board, showing it would certainly not last till the 10,000 mile OCI that the OLM was suggesting.


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is a bit more than a straight answer question.
> 
> The factory oil is an ACDelco Dexos 1 synthetic blend. It is only really good for 6,000 miles. Oil testing has been done that shows it's pretty much shot by that point and should probably be changed at even 5,000 miles.
> 
> The recommended oils for this car are Dexos 1 approved fully synthetic oils. Oil testing analysis has shown that Mobil 1 consistently does well and even exceeds the 10,000 mile OCI that the OLM may suggest. Some synthetics however will only allow a 7,500 or 8,000 mile OCI. The OCI assumes that you have a high quality fully synthetic oil in your car, which the factory oil (and that which the dealers will change your oil with) is not.


My 2012 operators manual recommends Dexos 1 5w-30 Synthetic-Blend oil


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

deerebilt said:


> My 2012 operators manual recommends Dexos 1 5w-30 Synthetic-Blend oil


Yes, your owner's manual also recommends 4.2 quarts of transmission fluid as the total capacity for the automatic transmission, when in reality, the correct capacity is 8.5 quarts and the drain and re-fill amount is 5.8 quarts. 

Your owner's manual also recommends a .028 spark plug gap for the 1.4L Turbo, yet the service manual at GM recommends .033-.037, and GM customer support claims the manual is not to be trusted in this case. 

Following the owner's manual might get you past the 100k/6 year warranty point. I like to keep my cars a little bit longer.


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

I really dont understand how any one can run oil 10000 mi. I dont care if the oil is still good and lubricating engine properly at 10000 mi but what are you going to do with contaminants in the oil, like condensation and fuel from the normal combustion process of the engine, Oil and filters are cheap compared to engines. I am changing my oil at 3 to 5000 no matter what oil I decide to use. The oil life monitor cannot really detect oil life, it has set parameters but can not do a oil anaylsis. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

So I guess I won't go past 6000 between changes. My dealer does them for me so I'm sure that it's the Dexo's.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

deerebilt said:


> I really dont understand how any one can run oil 10000 mi. I dont care if the oil is still good and lubricating engine properly at 10000 mi but what are you going to do with contaminants in the oil, like condensation and fuel from the normal combustion process of the engine, Oil and filters are cheap compared to engines. I am changing my oil at 3 to 5000 no matter what oil I decide to use. The oil life monitor cannot really detect oil life, it has set parameters but can not do a oil anaylsis. Just my 2 cents.


You are correct, and you are definitely on the right track with that thought process. 

The reason is that these engines are a bit cleaner burning than those of the past. Fully synthetic oils don't break down as easily, and have enough detergents to hold higher amounts of contaminants while still providing superior lubrication and protection. The condensation you're referring to is accounted for by the OLM based on at what temperature the engine is run and for how long. If you drive your car in only 5 mile trips each way, you will find that the OLM will have you replacing your oil at 3,000-5,000 miles. If you drive 27 miles each way like I do to work and back with a feather-footed throttle, you may find that your OLM will recommend a 10,000 mile interval, since at that point, the condensation will have escaped through the PCV system. 

The reason people can recommend these oil change intervals is because these have been tested. Blackstone labs is one company that sends you free testing kits, and you fill them up with oil and send it back to them for analysis. Several people here have done this and have reported back on the results. 

As I mentioned previously, the synthetic blend that the car comes with is really only good for a 5-6k mile oil change interval at best. However, one person used Mobil 1 Full Synthetic, and based on his light footed driving to work and back, sent his oil in for testing at 10,000 miles and was told that despite his OLM _*recommending *_an oil change, he could have gone another 2,000 miles based on the condition, contamination levels, and detergent levels in the oil. 

Another oil change analysis with Quaker State Full Synthetic oil indicated that the oil was pretty much done at around ~8,500 miles. It depends on the oil being used, but there is really no reason to believe that you must change it at 3,000-5,000 miles unless you make extremely short trips and drive your car like you stole it every day.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

deerebilt said:


> I really dont understand how any one can run oil 10000 mi. I dont care if the oil is still good and lubricating engine properly at 10000 mi but what are you going to do with contaminants in the oil, like condensation and fuel from the normal combustion process of the engine, Oil and filters are cheap compared to engines. I am changing my oil at 3 to 5000 no matter what oil I decide to use. The oil life monitor cannot really detect oil life, it has set parameters but can not do a oil anaylsis. Just my 2 cents.


Oil analyses taking contaminants/fuel/condensation into account have shown that 8000-10,000 miles is doable under the right conditions with the right oil. 

Changing every 3-5k miles is a waste of oil, time, and money. I have 2 oil analyses that show the Quaker State dexos1 oil I have used is best changed at 8000-10,000 miles. That correlates to 20%-0% on my oil life monitor doing lots of 2-lane highway driving at 45-55 mph.

Change at 20% indicated on the oil life monitor or 1 year, whichever comes first. The oil analyses I've done and posted have shown that 20% is right when a synthetic dexos1 oil is best changed at.


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes, your owner's manual also recommends 4.2 quarts of transmission fluid as the total capacity for the automatic transmission, when in reality, the correct capacity is 8.5 quarts and the drain and re-fill amount is 5.8 quarts.
> 
> Your owner's manual also recommends a .028 spark plug gap for the 1.4L Turbo, yet the service manual at GM recommends .033-.037, and GM customer support claims the manual is not to be trusted in this case.
> 
> Following the owner's manual might get you past the 100k/6 year warranty point. I like to keep my cars a little bit longer.


Ok thanks for straighting me out.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

jfischer said:


> That's why your car has an oil life monitor - it tells you when you should change it. With that much highway driving it may not recommend a change until 10,000 miles. 3K or 5K is too soon.


I run full synthetic and follow the OLM. Last change I got was at 22% on the OLM, just shy of 10K for the change. I got my Cruze last August, changed the factory oil at 2K miles and went full synthetic. I do have an easy commute though with very little stop/go, etc. So an oil change and tire rotation every 10K seems to be about the pattern. My wife does nearly all city driving in our '10 Equinox, and the OLM has those changes happening about every 6k miles or so.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you drive your car in only 5 mile trips each way, you will find that the OLM will have you replacing your oil at 3,000-5,000 miles. If you drive 27 miles each way like I do to work and back with a feather-footed throttle, you may find that your OLM will recommend a 10,000 mile interval, since at that point, the condensation will have escaped through the PCV system.



^^ Correlates with my last post...Wife's commute is 6 miles one way, mine is 28 one way...city for her, mostly highway for myself. Her OLM changes at ~6K....mine at about 10K.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OLM is there for a reason. A good general guideline for me is the tire interval though. My OLM usually projects 10,000 miles give or take 1,000. The tire rotations for me are recommended at 7,500 mile intervals. I just do them both at the same time. OLM says 20-25% at that point. Been working fine for me. It's easier to keep track of that way. Though GM won't let me forget since they start emailing the **** out of me at 30%


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So would it be best to change over to the full synthetic oil at the first oil change, say around 1,500-2,000 miles (with the want to get all the particles and stuff out) or let them put the ACDelco factory oil back in it again and then change over to the full synthetic at the second oil change say around the 5,000-6,500 mile mark? Also if changing your oil a couple times say before hitting 7,000 miles, does one need to change the oil filter each time?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So would it be best to change over to the full synthetic oil at the first oil change, say around 1,500-2,000 miles (with the want to get all the particles and stuff out) or let them put the ACDelco factory oil back in it again and then change over to the full synthetic at the second oil change say around the 5,000-6,500 mile mark? Also if changing your oil a couple times say before hitting 7,000 miles, does one need to change the oil filter each time?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

deerebilt said:


> My 2012 operators manual recommends Dexos 1 5w-30 Synthetic-Blend oil


Actually the owners manual has a bit more detail that that. For one it says in the winter you can run 0W-30 weight oil(obviously dexos). 

1. It says follow the oil life monitor or change once a year which ever comes first. 
2. under extreme conditions it says to change every 7500miles. 

If I use the dealer fill oil(which for convenience I will sometimes) I will change at 5-6,000miles. Funny thing though the windshield tag the dealer puts in the car says to change 3months or 3500miles, which is just a money grab because most people are stupid when it comes to cars. 
With a good full synthetic I will go 8-10,000miles for oil changes or earlier if the OLM says so. I did 10,000mile oil changes on my Buick 3800 & put 270,000miles on it before It finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> So would it be best to change over to the full synthetic oil at the first oil change, say around 1,500-2,000 miles (with the want to get all the particles and stuff out) or let them put the ACDelco factory oil back in it again and then change over to the full synthetic at the second oil change say around the 5,000-6,500 mile mark? Also if changing your oil a couple times say before hitting 7,000 miles, does one need to change the oil filter each time?


I would always change the filter when changing the oil. Actually on very long oil change intervals(10,000 miles) I usually change the filter at 5,000miles half way through. On my Cavalier 2.2ecotec quite often the canister style filter(like the cruze) would be collapsed in on it self at that point. The cruze filter is of much better quality filter media & the way it slides onto a shaft in the oil filter housing I really don't expect to find a crushed/collapsed filter & will probably just change with the oil. 

Lots of guys do an early oil change(less than 2,000miles) to get wear metals out of the engine. I just changed the first time at 3000miles & will continue with 3000miles oil changes for the first 10,000miles. after that I will go back to following the OLM down to about 30%.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I changed my factory oil at 1600 miles (to Mobil 1). I changed that fill at 6600 miles (again M 1).
I plan on 7500 mile OCI or 20% of OLM using nothing but synthetic because of the turbo. I wouldn't have a problem using regular oil in a 1.8.

I was a 3K OCI guy for 30 years but after much reading (BITOG) I really do believe that oils have improved, engine design is cleaner, and the GM OLM is very good. Previous posters have rightly pointed out that highway driving allows a longer drain interval than short trip driving. My OLM barely moved on a drive from NY to Florida.

One interesting thing is that the OLM deducts for time spent sitting in the garage. I only have 1800 miles done since my last OCI at the end of March and my OLM is reading 64%. 
My usage will pick up now that I have sold my 2002 Buick.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A newbie posted this same question on a professional mechanics board, since they make their living with a question like this, every 1,000 miles.

Model A Ford is easy, regardless of how you drive it, every 500 miles, plus another 40 some odd lubrication points. Worse is pulling the front wheel bearing, wash out in kerosene and regrease, didn't have seals like today. But today with your hubs, just drive them until they fall apart.

Had 33% oil life remaining on my Cruze, but dipstick show dark oil, so went ahead and changed it. Didn't exactly follow the recommendations in the owners manual.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would want to change my oil early to get the break in wear material out of the engine oil, but I've just recently read this early change to full synthetic if done too early (say before at least 1000-1500 miles) or prior to the regular oil being able to really "break-in" the engine, is not always good for the engine and it components, mainly b/c it can cause some unseen problems with sealing since the synthetic doesn't create that ESSENTIAL amount of friction (due to its such good lubrication properties) really NEEDED to help engine parts wear properly like they do from the regular/ "break in" oil. 

Also does anyone know the difference b/w the Amsoil 5w-30 Synthetic oil and the Amsoil 5w-30 XL Extended Life Synthetic oil? Which one out of these two should be used based on the Cruze's oil change interval in the manual?


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

This is from my Amsoil account:

LUBRICANTS & FLUIDS: 

Engine Oil
Grade 1......SEO[1]Maximum Performance SAE 5W-30 Signature Series 100% Synthetic Motor Oil (ASLQT) SAE 5W-30 Signature Series 100% Synthetic Motor Oil (ASLQT)
Drain Interval Information

Performance Plus XL 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil (XLFQT) XL 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil (XLFQT)
Drain Interval Information

Performance OE 5W30 Synthetic Motor Oil (OEFQT) OE 5W30 Synthetic Motor Oil (OEFQT)
Drain Interval Information

All TEMPS......5W-30
Below -20 F......0W-30
[1] Use only engine oil that is approved to the GM dexos 1
specification or an equivalent engine oil of the appropriate
viscosity range.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

I ran the original oil in my car to 3000 miles. It was amazing how bad it was then...dirty, and didn't seem to have much viscosity left. I have been using Mobil 1. I've since changed it again (second round of oil was very dark after 3500 mi). I'll continue to watch it, but I will eventually get the oil change interval up to the 5-7k range. 

I don't think I would use the GM Semi Syn oil long term. I was hoping I'd be able to get some nice oil filters like a purolator purone by now but I'll keep using the OEM Delco (Hengst) oil filters until then. I suppose its easy enough to do a filter swap and top off if you were running a very long OCI.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> No idea why GM calibrated the OLM that way, but several GM service techs have noted that the oil shouldn't be used past a 6,000 mile interval. I'll be sticking to either Mobil 1, Pennzoil, or Valvoline full synthetic oil and going by the oil life monitor for my car.
> 
> I do recall seeing someone's post with an oil analysis of said oil on this board, showing it would certainly not last till the 10,000 mile OCI that the OLM was suggesting.


Apparently GM has rethought the OLM calculation for the 2013 Cruze. My new Cruze is dropping about 10% for ever 750 miles. In my 2011 it would drop 10% for every 1000 miles. My driving habits and rout have not changed. My 2011 Cruze would drop at the same rate no matter what time of year, city or highway, dive like a maniac or like a little old lady.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

montess1 said:


> This is from my Amsoil account:
> 
> LUBRICANTS & FLUIDS:
> 
> ...


Good to see someone else knows about Amsoil. I just put top grade in my 1.4 and plan to go 25,000 mi. mostly middle range driving. I used that in last van and put on over 200,000 mi with no trouble at all. Also turbo dsl 25,000 mi oil analysis showed good for continued use.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Farmerboy said:


> Good to see someone else knows about Amsoil. I just put top grade in my 1.4 and plan to go 25,000 mi. mostly middle range driving. I used that in last van and put on over 200,000 mi with no trouble at all. Also turbo dsl 25,000 mi oil analysis showed good for continued use.


Be careful of your warranty Farmerboy! If you do have any problems GM would most certainly take note of a 25000 OCI and put the blame on that!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Farmerboy said:


> Good to see someone else knows about Amsoil. I just put top grade in my 1.4 and plan to go 25,000 mi. mostly middle range driving. I used that in last van and put on over 200,000 mi with no trouble at all. Also turbo dsl 25,000 mi oil analysis showed good for continued use.


I was going to say, get that stuff analyzed every 6500 miles so you know if it's good for that 25k mile interval. I bet even SSO is shot after 12-13k miles, since these 1.4T engines are rougher on oil than some. Not VW/Audi rough, but they're not engines I'd do long drains on, either. For off-the-shelf oils, M1 5w-30 is shot after 7500-8500 miles. Some of us are testing M1 Extended Performance to see how that performs over the same interval. 

Do be mindful of the warranty, if the warranty is important to you.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Farmerboy said:


> Good to see someone else knows about Amsoil. I just put top grade in my 1.4 and plan to go 25,000 mi. mostly middle range driving. I used that in last van and put on over 200,000 mi with no trouble at all. Also turbo dsl 25,000 mi oil analysis showed good for continued use.


You might want to read into that Amsoil warranty a little more. It states that the 25,000 mile warranty is for naturally aspirated engines. That warranty drops to 15,000 for all forced induction/turbo engines, or engines on a severe duty cycle (excessive idling, etc.). Since the 1.4 does have a turbo, it's in that 15k range.

Sure, it may be warrantied up until then, but I'm not going to run it that long. I just put it in and I plan to run it for 7k. We aren't talking about a huge expense (around $50 to buy the Amsoil at my dealer cost, plus a $5 filter), so I don't think it's worth risking it. Maybe in time after a few Amsoil changes, I may consider going a little longer. I ran Amsoil in a past V10 Excursion (NA, no turbo), and I went just over 14k before on one oil change. Sure, I could have gone longer, but it had already been 12 months and I didn't want to push it until I'd reach the 25k mark. I watched it a lot and had to add about a quart over that time. It stayed relatively clean, but it still had 14k on it. It was about as bad as the 3k factory oil I just took out of the Cruze. After going that long before, I said I'd never do it again.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

As far as OCI showing up, I'll just clear it and keep going as if I changed. Ran 25,000 on cummins turbo with no prob.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I will watch it and keep track, and yes that's 25k or 1 yr whichever comes first. 25k is bout what we do in 1 yr. I have used Amsoil for years with very good results. As far as my Cummins dsl, it had considerably more fuel than stock. I always sent in samples at 25k or 1 yr. They always came back "good for continued use". Yes this is the first turbo gas car but it gets driven very easy most of the time, very little high boost.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Farmerboy said:


> Yes, I will watch it and keep track, and yes that's 25k or 1 yr whichever comes first. 25k is bout what we do in 1 yr. I have used Amsoil for years with very good results. As far as my Cummins dsl, it had considerably more fuel than stock. I always sent in samples at 25k or 1 yr. They always came back "good for continued use". Yes this is the first turbo gas car but it gets driven very easy most of the time, very little high boost.


The Cruze spends a lot of time in "high" boost to compensate for the tiny engine.


----------



## fernando (Oct 27, 2014)

*change oil soon*



jfischer said:


> That's why your car has an oil life monitor - it tells you when you should change it. With that much highway driving it may not recommend a change until 10,000 miles. 3K or 5K is too soon.


I´m new here, i got a Cruze 2012. I´d like to ask you a question, how long after that message appears is ok to change oil? it appeared yesterday.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Change it now. If you're running the AC Delco dexos 1 oil don't go past 40% on the OLM, espacially with a 2012.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Farmerboy said:


> Yes, I will watch it and keep track, and yes that's 25k or 1 yr whichever comes first. 25k is bout what we do in 1 yr. I have used Amsoil for years with very good results. As far as my Cummins dsl, it had considerably more fuel than stock. I always sent in samples at 25k or 1 yr. They always came back "good for continued use". Yes this is the first turbo gas car but it gets driven very easy most of the time, very little high boost.


As an AMSOIL dealer, I strongly advise against exceeding 15,000 miles without oil analysis. This engine is very hard on oil and should not be compared with a diesel engines. The conditions are very different. 

This turbo is always in high boost. It is very small and is constantly producing boost even to maintain speed on the highway. 

I have seen several oil analysis results on AMSOIL SS with this engine to support this recommendation.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

In direct response to the original question... for those of us who prefer to just buy oil at a local retailer (Dextos 1 specs). It seems going back to my fathers advice, of changing every 5000 miles is the easiest thing to do. One of my dad's reasons for liking the 5000 mile mark, is you just look at your odometer, when it's some multiple of 5000 miles it's time to change the oil. As I understand it, virtually any SAE certified motor oil can go 5000 miles, in virtually any car, in all but the absolute worst of conditions.

More then likely, you could push that interval out to about 7500 miles with any Dextos 1 spec oil. Some, say that the lowest form of Dextos 1, probably can't really go much beyond 6000 miles, however the GM Oil life monitor will almost certainly put you out past 6000 miles when driving 65MPH 90% of the time. 

Me... well... I tend to be lazier then I should be... My plan is to run Mobil 1, let the OLM tell me when to change. I don't feel like sending oil in for analysis , or even worrying all that much about the nitty gritty details about oil life. If I am paying attention and I see my OLM telling me that I can still go further , yet I know I've went past 7500 miles, I might just pull it in the garage and change the oil. 



The Wolf Wagon said:


> I travel at 65mph about 90% of the time with my 1.4 Eco. What is the general guidelines for miles between oil changes? I've heard both 3000 and 5000!


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

What we really need to find out, is what CruzeEcoBlueTopazdoes with his oil changes... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/91042-greetings-moon.html


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

There you go... the man on the moon has spoken... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/91042-greetings-moon-4.html#32 

He ran AC Delco Syn blend for the first 100,000 miles, changing every 6000 miles. The last 150,000 miles he's done he switched to Mobil 1 Extended Protection synthetic, still sticking to the 6000 mile oil change interval. 

I suspect, that especially with the Mobil 1 EP, he's probably leaving a lot of oil life left on the table, but then, he's certainly getting good life from his Cruze. He's driving darn near 2000 miles a week, if it were me, I think I'd just change the oil the first of every month and be done with it.  Surely that Mobil 1 EP could go 8000 miles.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iggy said:


> There you go... the man on the moon has spoken... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/91042-greetings-moon-4.html#32
> 
> He ran AC Delco Syn blend for the first 100,000 miles, changing every 6000 miles. The last 150,000 miles he's done he switched to Mobil 1 Extended Protection synthetic, still sticking to the 6000 mile oil change interval.
> 
> I suspect, that especially with the Mobil 1 EP, he's probably leaving a lot of oil life left on the table, but then, he's certainly getting good life from his Cruze. He's driving darn near 2000 miles a week, if it were me, I think I'd just change the oil the first of every month and be done with it.  Surely that Mobil 1 EP could go 8000 miles.


In those conditions, given how little the oil will oxidize as a function of time, he could stretch it past 8,000 miles without a problem. I've had the conversation with him before. His driving is extremely light duty. All under 65mph, 100% highway, long trip durations which greatly increase the number of miles driven per hot/cold cycle of the engine. Constant speed, low RPMs, low engine load. Our Signature Series engine oil would go no less than 15,000 miles in his driving conditions, but changing it every 6,000 miles would be a waste.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, I figured as much. His driving is arguably about the easiest driving conditions you could ever have, the fact that he's averaging like 48MPG pretty much tells you that thing is working about as easily as a engine can work in a car like this. 

Even for lazy old me, I think if I were racking up miles like him, and doing as many changes as he is, I'd do some oil analysis with the oil I was using and see just where I'm at with it, and then make a plan.



XtremeRevolution said:


> In those conditions, given how little the oil will oxidize as a function of time, he could stretch it past 8,000 miles without a problem. I've had the conversation with him before. His driving is extremely light duty. All under 65mph, 100% highway, long trip durations which greatly increase the number of miles driven per hot/cold cycle of the engine. Constant speed, low RPMs, low engine load. Our Signature Series engine oil would go no less than 15,000 miles in his driving conditions, but changing it every 6,000 miles would be a waste.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Personally, I change the oil when I feel at idle, that the engine is vibrating.
With new oil in the system, the engine runs butter smooth at it's 800 idle RPMs.
After about 5k miles it runs a bit rougher, shakes more, with AC, but without AC it's still super smooth.
At 6-7k miles I usually change the oil; on my Cruze Eco meter, it equals about at 40%. 

One time I had no option but to change the oil at 8k miles, because I had no time to do it sooner. I could feel vibrations at idle speeds at those intervals. The internal oil meter also was at 20% (I can't remember if I got a warning to change the oil, or not).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

ProDigit said:


> Personally, I change the oil when I feel at idle, that the engine is vibrating.
> With new oil in the system, the engine runs butter smooth at it's 800 idle RPMs.
> After about 5k miles it runs a bit rougher, shakes more, with AC, but without AC it's still super smooth.
> At 6-7k miles I usually change the oil; on my Cruze Eco meter, it equals about at 40%.
> ...


Could you share with us the brand and viscosity of oil you use as well as the brand of oil filter?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I use the manufacture specified oil.
In fact, I was lucky enough to have my oil changes done by authentic GM dealers for free.
They put Dexos 1 oil in it, 5W30.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm reflecting more on your words PD and am now wondering about the fuel brand and grade that you use.


----------



## james123 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Oil Change*

If you are running your vehicle continuously and it has covered 3000 kms or above it is much required to get it serviced. With the service of the vehicle they will change its oil also.


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

I bought my 2015 Cruze with only 11,500 km on it. It now has 21,000 km on it, and my oil monitor says I have 15% oil life left yet. There have been a lot of hwy miles in this interval. Does this seem realistic to you? That's over 6000 miles.
(I'm not complaining).

What I want to know is, does this oil monitor strictly measure mileage or does it actually read the quality of the oil as it breaks down? WOuld the reading be different if this was all city driving?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Werner1950 said:


> I bought my 2015 Cruze with only 11,500 km on it. It now has 21,000 km on it, and my oil monitor says I have 15% oil life left yet. There have been a lot of hwy miles in this interval. Does this seem realistic to you? That's over 6000 miles.
> (I'm not complaining).
> 
> What I want to know is, does this oil monitor strictly measure mileage or does it actually read the quality of the oil as it breaks down? WOuld the reading be different if this was all city driving?


Miles traveled, running time between starts, number of starts, and time are all taken into consideration.
Current maximums are set at 7500 miles (abt 12000km) or 1 year measured in hours.
If you change your oil today and reset to 100% and not start the car for one year, it will show 0% remaining and a 'Change Oil Soon' will display.

The system, in no way, knows the actual condition of the oil....it is algorithm based.

Rob


----------

